# Series 2 upgrade - WD10EVCS?



## snowmanjack (Mar 23, 2007)

I've checked all the threads, and though there are similar discussions, this question has not been answered.

(1) From what I gather, WD10EVCS AV-GP SATA 1TB is among the best replacement drives for Series 3. I could not find any indication this specific drive works in a Series 2. Anyone? 

I realize I'd need an IDE-SATA adapter, and can find a good one thru other threads, but am wondering about this specific drive in a Series 2. Specifically, I have a AT&T TCD130040 with Lifetime.

(2) My alternate is the Seagate DB35, which seems recommended for S2, although the max I could find is 750GB, and it's SATA as well.
Seagate DB35.3 Series Hard Drive - ST3750840SCE
750GB - 7200rpm - Serial ATA/300 

Price is the same on either - about $105 + adapter. I just want something that works - this 40-hour limit is killing me!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Why not get the drive type designed for by TiVo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136111
no adapter required, and it is quiet.


----------



## snowmanjack (Mar 23, 2007)

One word: size. Price and compatibility of that drive are great, but 500Gb is as big as I can find in IDE. So if I can get a 1TB SATA to work, I'd love to. I'm just having trouble verifying which specific drives have been successful in a Series 2.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I would like to know what is the best drive to use for a Single tuner S2 Tivo? It has the lifetime service so we would like to keep it, unless we could transfer the lifetime to our Series 3 Tivo. The S2 is 5 years old with the original drive and we have had no issues so far but want to be prepared for any drive problems with a new one standing by.


----------



## MtBiker (Nov 14, 2004)

snowmanjack said:


> (1) From what I gather, WD10EVCS AV-GP SATA 1TB is among the best replacement drives for Series 3.


The poster's title indicates it's a Series 2 he wants to upgrade but his quote above says, "Series 3". I have a Series 2 (Humax DRT 800) that I want to upgrade and am also considering the Seagate ST3750840SCE 750GB drive. All the info on TiVo Community seem to imply this hard drive is for a Series 3. Will this particular drive work for my Series 2 as well?


----------



## GrouchyGuy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, I put a WD10EVCS in each of my series 2's (TCD649080) with the Addonics ADSAIDE adapters and they are great! I can't hear them at all. :up:


----------



## aztex999 (Jan 8, 2009)

rbtravis said:


> Why not get the drive type designed for by TiVo:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136111
> no adapter required, and it is quiet.


I bought a WD Caviar for my Series 2, and it is _not_ quiet. I hear it clicking all day long.

But hey - if that's the worst thing that happens this year, it'll be a great one.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

aztex999 said:


> I bought a WD Caviar for my Series 2, and it is _not_ quiet. I hear it clicking all day long.
> 
> But hey - if that's the worst thing that happens this year, it'll be a great one.


Aztex999:
You can use AAM to quiet it down. Download FTOOL from http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm
use the Feature tool to set AAM to 128
drive is set by default to a noisier fast seek


----------



## Xybernauts (Apr 26, 2009)

So I got the Western Digital 1TB GreenPower AV 16MB Cache 25dBA Bulk/OEM Hard Drive WD10EVCS from amazon.com for $101.24 and I got a 2.5/3.5 Drive SATA to ATA IDE Converter Adapter from the Seller buycables on ebay for $5.99 including shipping and handling. I installed the WD10EVCS as a second drive in my TiVo TCD540140 and everything works perfectly now. I probably could have gotten the SATA to ATA IDE Converter Adapter for a cheaper price if I got it from a seller from hong kong, but I didn't want to wait that long.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

We really like the WD terabyte AV drives and we use them quite a bit. But not in the 130040 units. Unfortunately, getting an adapter into that case is just too much of a kludge for us to sell commercially. You can probably make it work if you're willing to screw around with it, but we use the Seagate 750 GB DB35 as our largest for that model.


----------

